# Best history of Westminster Assembly?



## nwink (Dec 9, 2010)

What would you recommend is the best book for an overall history of the Westminster Assembly? (William Hetherington, etc?)


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 9, 2010)

Hetherington and Alexander F. Mitchell are the most freely (literally via Google books) available; but Hetherington is the older and he did not have access to the minutes; and he perpetuates some of the myths (such as Gillespie being the origin of the answer to WSC 4). Mitchell has some problems as well. Modern, I'm not sure? Paul's Assembly of the Lord and de Witt's Jus Divinum are detailed studies of the debates on church government.
John R. deWitt is available here:
Jus Divinum:The Westminster Assembly and the Divine Right of Church Government by J. R. De Witt, Th.D. in Religion & Spirituality
Jus Divinum:The Westminster Assembly and the Divine Right of Church Government, 22.95.
Robert S. Paul's _The assembly of the Lord: politics and religion in the Westminster Assembly and the 'grand debate' _is out of print but maybe you can get it used (published in 1985). Another definitive study will be Chad Van Dixhoorn's dissertation and transcription of the Minutes when they come out from Oxford UP; it will be very expensive I'm sure but worth every penny. I've been working for years off of one of the 13 bound copies Chad put out when he received his doctorate.


----------



## Reepicheep (Dec 9, 2010)

I also recommend Warfield's overview- "The Westminster Assembly and it's Works". Gillespie's little book, "Notes of debates and proceedings of the Assembly" is an insightful read, but it's limited to just a short period due to his death before the end of the Assembly.


----------



## MW (Dec 9, 2010)

For a basic introduction I don't think one can do better than Beveridge's Short History of the Westminster Assembly.

The problem with Hetherington arises because modern reprints have made use of an inferior earlier edition. His biographer notes, "In a recent edition, published in 1878, under the editorship of the Rev. Dr Williamson, Ascog, Bute, the work has been enhanced in value, by the addition of a considerable amount of new matter, and by various important corrections which have been supplied by the publication of a portion of the Original Minutes of the Assembly proceedings, a document, which until after the death of the historian was supposed to have been 'irrecoverably lost.'”

This latter edition undoubtedly provides the best coverage of the Westminster Assembly.


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 9, 2010)

I used Mitchell, Gillespie, and Hetherington to good effect, even though I agree with the appropriate reservations made by Chris. 

How about . . . 

“The Calling of the Westminster Assembly,” Dr. John Murray From *The Presbyterian Guardian*, volumes 11 and 12 (1942-1943)

*Puritan Profiles*, William Barker (Mentor, 1996).

*To Glorify and Enjoy God*, John L. Carson and David W. Hall, eds., (Banner of Truth, 1994). 

Chris, what do you think of: *The Westminster Assembly: Reading Its Theology in Historical Context*, Letham, Robert (P and R Publishing Company)

http:And, how about our own Chris???
*//www.puritanboard.com/f87/sum-saving-knowledge-authors-history-24551/*


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 9, 2010)

DMcFadden said:


> Chris, what do you think of: The Westminster Assembly: Reading Its Theology in Historical Context, Letham, Robert (P and R Publishing Company)



Dennis,
I'll defer to the forthcoming review by Rowland Ward of the Letham in the forthcoming 2010 Confessional Presbyterian journal (I will say I strongly reject the broadening of forming original intent of the Assembly to include Continental authors). CPJ should land here tomorrow and hopefully I'll get it out to all subscribers before we run out of 2010!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 9, 2010)

DMcFadden said:


> http:And, how about our own Chris??? www.puritanboard.com/f87/sum-saving-knowledge-authors-history-24551/



You're too kind Dennis.


----------

